# Web based picture gallery, which one?



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys, 
I need advise on web based picture gallery. I used free PhotoBucket and still have account, but I approaching the limit of it (space and bandwidth). Instead of upgrading to Pro I bought a webhosting. To host my images I just upload my files by ftp to my hosting site and link the images to my site. Now I want some image management software. I took a brief look for what I can use and I was overwhelmed with choice. Thought it is one story, but most of them use some sort of database engine and targeted mostly on nice presentation of picture albums. I'd prefer something in vein of photobucket interface. Bellow my list of requirements


no database, structured by file system directory structure;
easy to link to particular images;
would be great if linked images could be resized onfly controlled by it's URL
free
better be mature not some quick made on laps and constantly crashing ;-)

any thoughts advises?


----------



## crossgrainww (Feb 19, 2010)

If your webhost has PHP with GD installed, this may be of use: http://shiftingpixel.com/2008/03/03/smart-image-resizer/

It meets your requirements, but I'm not sure that it does what you want. It would allow you to post your photos on other sites with possible resizing / cropping controlled by the URL, but that's about it.

Example:
Original image: http://shiftingpixel.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/coffee-bean.jpg
Resized image via URL: http://shiftingpixel.com/slir/w400-h400/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/coffee-bean.jpg


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Josh,
thanks for reference to the script, looks really good for on-fly image resizing and will fit my needs.
I still need to find image management system, though. Josh, BTW, how is your workbench coming?


----------



## crossgrainww (Feb 19, 2010)

The workbench is coming along slowly. Many other things taking up my time. I have made enough progress and have photos to make another blog entry, but I haven't gotten around to writing it yet. Hopefully, I'll get to it soon.


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

cr1,
I agree with you, that is why I bought my own hosting.
I am not looking for free image hosting, I am trying to pick up web based image management software to run on my site.


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

It's dreamhost.com


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Flickr is great. I have a pro account…. You might want to try out the features in a free account.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to run zenphoto on a previous VPS, but it was way more than I needed. I opted for Flickr pro for a couple years, but $25/year was too much (relatively) compared to what I run now-I'm a bit of a Google junkie and have used Picasa as my photo software at home.. It made sense to start using picasaweb and I bought +20GB for $5/year. It's not quite as social as Flickr, but I don't need people trolling my pictures.. just seeing them linked to from other sites


----------

